

"Unknown or expired link." - utopianmonk

Can somebody please explain why this happens? I'm pretty sure there is solid reason behind it, but it just evades me. Why expire?
======
pg
They refer to closures stored on the server. If they don't time out
eventually, you have a memory leak.

------
jmcguckin
Yes, but the default timeout is too low. I can rarely get three or four pages
deep into HN before the timeout. It seems like this changed recently.

~~~
mindcrime
I've noticed the same thing; the timeout value seems to have changed sometime
in the past week or so. I now routinely get the "expired link" message after
only a little bit of HN browsing. :-(

